# End of Oil Luxury !!!



## Faun (Feb 28, 2009)

Basically oil is the most important part of our lives. Everything from food to motor cars require oil. But as it was said the reserves of oil are finite and we have already entered the Peak Oil stage after that there is a fall in the reserves. It means that oil will get costlier while our population will increase by 2% every year and need for it will rise furiously for any country. This will give rise to the war for oil, as we have already witnessed recently in the facade of terrorism what US did. So it boils down to the point where the nations who depends upon oil based economy will enter into an utter chaos if not dealt with a more planned approach before hand.

The food we are growing depends upon oil (machines used to irrigate, fertilizers are a byproduct of oil refinements) will decrease, kids pop out every second at a geometric rate (consumers will increase by geometric means). Oil prices will rise to an extent that transport mediums will no longer be a luxury (it's funny to think about that slavery died when industrial revolution occurred !). Thanks to the falling economy due to inherent fallible nature of debt based system (this economic crisis is not new, go read history ! But this will be the worst combined with oil problem if tackled by these stupid politicians and dumb people who lives upto only tomorrow).

First factor is population which we must control. And that will be done either by misery(epidemics, wars etc) and vices(contraception, sterilization) or in a planned way (education, incentives etc). Think of it ?

The second factor is that food and energy are interconnected. If we have energy then we can sustain food but if we use half of the food (to produce what we call as ethanol using corns) to provide already falling energy then certainly we will have half of the population without nourishment. Getting fuel from food is not only a stupid solution but a temporary solution which comes with vices. 

Another thing is that people can't believe anything like a life without oil. They all live as if the life will be same even after 10 years. They think it's completely ridiculous and something will be invented to save us magically. A change is not brought by government but it's people. But guess people are too busy to think rationally.

Third one is that we must be beware of famines and any kind of food shortage/security. We must think about methods to sustain food stocks despite of the need of oil (remind you that electricity we get comes by oil only, just a little part is produced from renewable source of energy). Agricultural research should include some new methods and skills.

Renewable resources of energy comes as a fourth factor to decide our fate. But why haven't we shifted to them completely. Is it that inefficient ? Or is it so scarce ? NO, the simple thing is that there is no profit for big companies in switching to these energy harness programs as oil is readily available and they have already invested a fortune in oil. It will require a great amount of investment to research and build infrastructure to harness energy from renewable sources. But it is the NEED OF TIME now. You either clamber up ladders gradually or you do it after spraining your ankle. Best thing about renewable sources is that they are completely green, no pollution and no fear of depletion. The second thing is that any nation depending upon renewable resources will be able to survive the time when other nations will be suffering due to their very dependence on already depleted oil. Single most effiecient source of energy is SOLAR ENERGY, it is widely abundant almost at every place. Another source is Geo Thermal Energy, it is assumed that if harnessed effectively we can get 50%  of our daily energy need from it for 4000 years.

So expect a better future, start acting. We need technology in right direction to survive the transition. Politicians are either stupid or too short sighted that they are completely overlooking the long term benefit , they are more concerned about short term goals (like growing bio fuel or extracting oil from tar, but thats just a temporary solution which will fail). 


What do you guys think ? 

*img520.imageshack.us/img520/9712/peakoil.png



*img134.imageshack.us/img134/2562/eiapetroleumcsonsumptio.png


References:
*www.organicconsumers.org/articles/article_6193.cfm
*www.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=3&art_id=vn20081012083703515C643309
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peak_oil


----------



## WTF BC (Feb 28, 2009)

"What do you guys think ? "

We need a Summary


----------



## eggman (Feb 28, 2009)

^^hehe


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2009)

WTF BC said:


> "What do you guys think ? "
> 
> We need a Summary



That is the summary, if you cannot read it then you probably keep yourself to other thread only.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Feb 28, 2009)

Ah,, the oil shortage/peak oil theory !!!! have heard it far too many times .......

i dont know whatever u may have heard or read but believe me one can never accurately predict when the peak oil production occurs . plus many Ifs & Buts are left in any such reports......


Lemme give an example---the oil wells from the OPEC countries are dug not very deep .the natural oil is present under so much pressure that it is ever to eager to come out from the earths surface .also the refineries in these countries are based on very old technology .the investment made by the sheikhs and the foreign companies is next to nothing ...*such reports are statistical rather than logical ....  so its really foolish to say that no substantial investment will be made for better recovery of oil when the production from oil wells does indeed reduce ....*


Also take the case of India .... we have still not explored all of the potential reserves .... similar is the case in many other countries ..... plus many non-OPEC countries have artificial caps on the production of oil for reasons that even god may not know .......

Plus there are many cheaper sources to produce oil from other than biomass ...

Rest assured mate that oil will be there for atleast 50 years ....and wars will continue to exist as long as men walk ,, a few centuries ago it was over spice and precious metals n gems ,,, later over slaves and export markets,,, now over oil ,,, in the future over ----- (fill in the blanks) ...... HEHE me love getting philosophical 



ichi said:


> . Single most *INeffiecient source of energy is SOLAR ENERGY, it is widely abundant almost at every place.*



Leaving aside the cost of batteries and solar panel ,,, teh efficiency of solar energy is even lesser than a 1900s motor vehicle !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 1, 2009)

^^yeah thats what I said that oil will exist for next 50-100 years. But do we just keep on with this notion. Beside it is slowly poisoning the atmosphere. I hope you read the original articles to get the point, I know your time is valuable but it just takes a few minutes.

*www.hislandoil.com/images/worldoil.gif
Surely USA took a neat step evading Iraq  

You said Solar Energy cannot be harnessed efficiently. Tell me who would have ever thought of using it in his home as a backup kinda thing ? There are other sources of energy too. 

Care to shed some light on those cheaper sources of oil production other than biomass ?


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 1, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^yeah thats what I said that oil will exist for next 50-100 years. But do we just keep on with this notion. Beside it is slowly poisoning the atmosphere. I hope you read the original articles to get the point,
> *I know your time is valuable but it just takes a few minutes.*


*  
:-laughing till i drop off dead super lolz or whatever lolz* yep i read the articles ...


No one cares for the greens bro unless it affects their profits in some way (me and you included ) .... Kyoto protocol tried to make the environment 'cashable' ,,, carbon credits and green tech transfer were a welcome initiative but Mr.Bush had a problem with it. the only hope i have with this obama administration is that it finally ratifies the kyoto protocol...
Besides any of the effects of pollution cannot be seen in an average human life span and hence no one cares .... 
Some apparel company decided to launch environ friendly shirts  hoping to cash in on the whole AlGore-Nobel prize thing.these were priced wayyyy more than the normal shirts ... i fell off my chair laughing at the idea.the company filed for bankruptcy last month !!!!!


Make no mistake ,,,,when the laziest millionaires of the planet from UAE and middle east are getting off their bums to look for sources of income other than oil , u shud know that the days of the _oil economy are over _.... The days of Oil luxury are surely over for them . 

wen oil reached 4$ a gallon the crazy americanos stopped using their gas guzzlers and instead opted for public transportation ... 



ichi said:


> You said Solar Energy cannot be harnessed efficiently. Tell me who would have ever thought of using it in his home as a backup kinda thing ?


Didn't quite get u ... The efficiency is max between 7-30% ...the prohibitive costs of the solar panel,batteries and their maintenance are too high for home owners .. also solar power cannot power ur fridges and a/c ....



ichi said:


> There are other sources of energy too.
> Care to shed some light on those cheaper sources of oil production other than biomass ?




okay but then i will have to kill you by sending over huge volumes of proposals to make oil from coal ,, wood ,, human faeces (??!!WTF) ,oil sands ,oil shale ,wastes from oil refinery !!!! all claiming to be less than 50-65$ a barrel .......I wonder why no one thought of using eels to generate electricity !!!

sorry for the really long post but i just don't think that we wud be in a world like in the Mad Max series anytime soon ....


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh ichi u surprise me with ur social welfare philosophy posted at midnights

So my point anyway is that instead of using oil we need 2 go for substitue energy resources like solar,etc for purposes other than cooking


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 22, 2009)

You know what. Your suggestion is everything ichi and mehra.rakesh needed and prayed for and got free. Infact they have been dying posting long so that someone can come and suggest this.
    However since you so nonchalantly suggested using solar as alternative, did you bother to read what mehra.rakesh wrote 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ichi View Post
> You said Solar Energy cannot be harnessed efficiently. Tell me who would have ever thought of using it in his home as a backup kinda thing ?
> Didn't quite get u ... The efficiency is max between 7-30% ...the prohibitive costs of the solar panel,batteries and their maintenance are too high for home owners .. also solar power cannot power ur fridges and a/c ....


----------



## iinfi (Mar 22, 2009)

Roman Abramovich in the making


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 22, 2009)

@freshseasons ::lolerz ,,, chill bro !!!! 

and a very big HUG for reading my post ..... *hugging smiley)*


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 22, 2009)

Hydrogen combustion / Zero emission fuel cells / Nuclear Fusion, anyone??

1>You know, I reckon there's much more oil in North America than that graph shows. 
2>I don't think solar energy can be used as an efficient alternative source of energy.
3>In my opinion, humanity should be trying to abandon oil as a source of energy. Recently, there was a news report which showed that India actually had the necessary nuclear fuel reserves. They are just unharvested, thats it. Moreover, I think humans should stop using Non renewable resources altogether! I mean, they aren't gonna last. Why not try t odiscover. 

I myself have done some (unpatented, resource limited) research in the field of alternative energy resources. I have some reeeeally weird ideas which if I share here, I'll be laughed at! (Not that that'd be something new, either)



mehra.rakesh said:


> Also take the case of India .... we have still not explored all of the potential reserves .... similar is the case in many other countries ..... plus many non-OPEC countries have artificial caps on the production of oil for reasons that even god may not know .......



That's because oil exploration is costly. Also, why don't you people realize that it's not only due to the shortage of oil that humans should search for alternatives. It is also because of the fact that oil is a dirty fuel. Offshore oil extraction often causes spills. So do various mishaps involving oil carrying ships. Combustion of oil produces loads of harmful gases which even catalytic converters cannot completely undo. *In short, Oil kills the biosphere!*

Also, how much have you guys done to promote the anti-oil use movement? I don't own a vehicle. I prefer walking. I don't even use a bicycle!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 22, 2009)

Resources are increasing through Arithmetic progression and population growth is increasing through geometric progression......


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 23, 2009)

@alexander ::since u replied to my post i wanna say dont start posting ur own theories here on whether exploration is costly or polluting .i am not flaming u or anything .... a country of a billion having an economy of a trillion cant bloody explore the country for critical resources !!!!!!!!! 

those pathetic asswhole babus in ONGC sat on the oil exploration plans as if they had eggs up their asses and were waiting for them to be hatched ..... thats the real reason !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and regarding the nuclear reserves that mr.carrot is singing about since eternity and that may have fooled u into believing him ,,, well the communities where these reserves are objecting to these mines from being setup ..... how do u deal with the bullcrap about health n safety that these people are coming up with  ...... these uranium ores were not just placed their yesterday or day before ....

if u stil dont believe me file an RTI query as to why these reserves are not being extracted !!!!! these shud be addressed to the information officer Atomic Minerals Div ....


lets say i live in mumbai/delhi ,, my office is on the other side of the city .. i have to reach office at 10 in the morning .. and leave at 6 evening ..... and if i start walking/cycling not to forget that we are assuming i am the worlds best marathon runner and i take a break only after 200 miles .... do the math kid ....!!!!!!


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 23, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> Hydrogen combustion / Zero emission fuel cells / Nuclear Fusion, anyone??
> 
> 1>You know, I reckon there's much more oil in North America than that graph shows.
> 2>I don't think solar energy can be used as an efficient alternative source of energy.
> 3>In my opinion, humanity should be trying to abandon oil as a source of energy. Recently, there was a news report which showed that India actually had the necessary nuclear fuel reserves. They are just unharvested, thats it. Moreover, I think humans should stop using Non renewable resources altogether! I mean, they aren't gonna last. Why not try t odiscover.



Have you heard about FOOT POWER ?

yes its a breakthrough for future . electricity is produced when someone walks over that cheap carpet .

its under development but if only one person walks for 1 hr 50 W is produced . this will be more in future .

perhaps think of placing it in public areas where thousands of people pass by each hour just as railway station , CHAURAHAS , etc

THINK OF IT , future power source  , MANNN POWERRR !


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 25, 2009)

^^Yep, I have heard about it. In fact, the two of us, incidentally, were watching the same channel (Discovery) at the same time, if I have guessed correctly, the source of your knowledge in this case. .

Nobody is actually working to implement that idea right now, though. Foot power needs to be a researched and improvised upon a bit more if it is to be used as frequently as spectacles. (Pardon the idiotic comparison). Nevertheless, it does promise a lot!



mehra.rakesh said:


> @alexander ::since u replied to my post


No, dude! That was just a general unbiased no-offence-intended personal opinion.



mehra.rakesh said:


> i am not flaming u or anything


Likewise!

@mehra.rakesh: Regarding the rest of your post: DO you have any proof for the nonexistence of Nuclear fuel reserves??? Or was that just some speculative hypothesis??? Oh, and I've heard about nasty billing procedures related to RTIs. 

Also, no matter whatever you say, dude, oil is not environment friendly. Most of humanity and all of the learned environmentalists agree. Oil kills.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 26, 2009)

alexander :: nah ,, i meant that oil exploration is not costly ...

the reports from CAG or the government have the full detail about the unmined reserves & the potential reserves (i havent read from them though)....i know for a fact that one of them states is meghalaya & the other being arunachal or some state in the north east .... 

if u know any one from that region u may ask him ...

the reports that u may have read from Mr.Prakash Carrot though are true in that they just give out the speculative (unproven & fairytale imagination) reserves of uranium ore in the country ....even then they are of very low quality and after factoring mining & processing losses it wud be very very expensive than 2006-2007 levels of enriched uranium....


like it or not .... oil & coal technology will remain the cheapest for atleast 50 years !!!!! 


care to share ur research here ?????i promise i wont laugh !!!!!


----------

